# Can java fern attach to PVC pipe



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

While I was cleaning my 5 gallon tank, I took out a 2" T plastic PVC pipe and attched 2 java fern to it. Would it attach itself to the pvc?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure but if you roughed it up with sandpaper first I don't see why it wouldn't


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

You might even try making some deeper gouges with a knife or something....


----------

